# This week near St Andrews



## tigerwes (Sep 20, 2015)

Short notice I know, but I'm on holiday near St Andrews this week and will be going for a couple of games if anyone fancies joining me.

Probably play The Dukes, and Kittocks


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 21, 2015)

shame its not next week, as im in Dundee for a couple of days.... though you couldn't pay me to play one of the Fairmont courses


----------



## Jungle (Sep 21, 2015)

I can't get up to St Andrews during this week but I'm hopefully going to get a round in at Leven Links on Friday afternoon, happy to sign you on and any others for that matter.


----------



## Val (Sep 21, 2015)

Jungle said:



			I can't get up to St Andrews during this week but I'm hopefully going to get a round in at Leven Links on Friday afternoon, happy to sign you on and any others for that matter.
		
Click to expand...

Heard yesterday you had joined Leven mate, should be a good move for you.


----------



## tigerwes (Sep 22, 2015)

I was going to try and get a game at Leven after I spotted it on teeofftimes.

Let me know what time your playing and I'll see what the boss says.


----------



## Jungle (Sep 22, 2015)

val - it will either make me or break me as a golfer :fore:

Wes - looking at possibly 13:30 on Friday mate.


----------



## tigerwes (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok pal, I'll let you know but chances are slim as its looking like the only good full day weather wise so the boss will probably want to go out for the day.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm stuck at work all week otherwise would have been up for it. Hope you enjoy wherever you get to play.


----------



## tigerwes (Sep 24, 2015)

Jungle for for the offer pal, but I'm gonna have to go for an early morning game as we're going out for the day.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 24, 2015)

Jungle said:



			val - it will either make me or break me as a golfer :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Really only that last hole!

Though my mate, who was a member there for a while, beat me once using only a 5-iron!


----------



## rickg (Sep 24, 2015)

If you play the Dukes, let me know what you think....playing it in the Scottish Mid Am 3-4th Oct


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 24, 2015)

rickg said:



			If you play the Dukes, let me know what you think....playing it in the Scottish Mid Am 3-4th Oct
		
Click to expand...

I played it with Merv79 in August, really enjoyed it. Lots of bunkers and a few climbs so recommend an electric trolley. Merv is also going back up for the mid am. I think you'll like it  :thup:


----------



## rickg (Sep 24, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I played it with Merv79 in August, really enjoyed it. Lots of bunkers and a few climbs so *recommend an electric trolley*. Merv is also going back up for the mid am. I think you'll like it  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oh hell....flying up and they don't have any electric trollies for hire.....
Fellow competitor who is driving is taking my push trolley for me...it'll have to do....
54 holes in 2 days.....is it too late to hit the gym? :rofl:


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2015)

rickg said:



			54 holes in 2 days.....is it too late to hit the gym? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 about ten years.:rofl:


----------

